# Newbie asking if anybody is being treated in Reading, Berks??



## mog1970 (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi, I am new to this site. Is anyone being treated in Reading? 
I live in Newbury and because I has my endo treatment in Reading I got refered to the Royal berks for fertility.


----------



## sab (Jul 3, 2004)

hi there someone from my home town at last!!!only joking girls!!  Hi its nice to meet you i thought i was all alone from the newbury area and yes i am having treatment at the royal berks fertility clinic please feel free to leave me ur email address or post back to me,you can read my profile to read about me hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## mog1970 (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello, really nice to find that there is somebody out there suffering the slog into Reading from Newbury. Nitemare in the am!!! Who are you seeing? 
Looking forward to hearing back from you
Sarah


----------



## sab (Jul 3, 2004)

hi there sarah hun i was seeing dr.williams but i found him to be the most arrogant doctor working at the rbbh and complained about his attitude so i am now seeing a lady doctor up there and cannot for the life of me remember her name at the moment i will send it to you as soon as i find it out in my notes.


----------



## mog1970 (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi we have the greta pleasure of the "delightful" mr williams, arrogant bleep that he is!! DH had to have a go at him a while back. Is DR willis that you have now? I have just been stuck on another 6 months of HCG jabs and thats all. TTC for since miscarriage in April 2003, 35 and have endo and adhesions and htis is all they will do. Don't particularly like it there, not terribly helpful. Forgot to give us results of DH 2nd SA and won't do it over phone now. 
Sorry, whinging, just so good to know someone else doesn't think he is God like most people do!
Sarah x


----------



## sab (Jul 3, 2004)

hi im back i dont know anyone that does like him up there so we have something in common even the receptionists told me his attitude stinks!!!!well i am having fertility tx when they decided to re-start my tx at rbh after not diagnosing me for three yrs for pcos so i have had to deal with that as well as tx,so its put everything back at the moment.what do you do for a job and what part of newbury do you live i.e town etc


----------



## mog1970 (Apr 27, 2005)

He really is awful. 
We are in central Newbury near the canal. I work as a science tech in a local boarding school. Long hols and no where as much stress as teaching!!!  You?


----------



## sab (Jul 3, 2004)

silly as this may sound i live in central newbury not far from the canal lol and i am a housekeeper for a local supported residential home


----------



## mog1970 (Apr 27, 2005)

sent you a mail


----------



## Alison Jane (Apr 3, 2003)

Hello Mog and Sab

I live just outside Newbury town centre near Chieveley.  I have also heard some negative remarks about Dr Williams at the Berks.

Luckily when I first saw my GP he said I could choose the John Radcliffe in Oxford for endo treatment if I preferred and saw a wonderful consultant there called Enda McVeigh (he is also one of the consultants in the fertility clinic at the JR where we are being treated).

I wish you lots of luck in your treatment!

Alison xx


----------



## Alison Jane (Apr 3, 2003)

Hello again

Forgot to say that there is a thread in the 'Meeting Places' section of the website called 'Reading/Oxford' where quite a few of us chat - although we are all at different clinics!  Please do feel free to join in - we often have meet ups too!

Alison xx


----------



## mog1970 (Apr 27, 2005)

hi, Alison
You are just down the road from my work!
I have been thinking about getting in touch with JR. I ended up at Reading because I was treated at the Berks Independant for endo and my consultant for that refered me as my GP wouldn't.  
Thanks for getting in touch
Sarah x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi there i live near to newbury and am looking to meet new ppl from the area in the same situation - i too am being seen at the Royal Berks but havnt met Mr Williams yet!

Hope i speak to u all soon

Kate


----------

